
Bridgewater bet $1B in Nov 2019 that stock markets will fall by Mar. 2020 - richardzyx
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bridgewater-bets-big-on-market-drop-11574418601
======
cjbenedikt
Billionaire investor’s Pure Alpha Fund down 20% after coronavirus-induced
market turmoi
[https://www.ft.com/content/6addc002-6666-11ea-800d-da70cff6e...](https://www.ft.com/content/6addc002-6666-11ea-800d-da70cff6e4d3)

------
manigandham
This is what hedge funds do, they use various strategies to build hedges and
reduce volatility according to their mandate.

Nothing crazy about expecting a downturn after a 10+ year bull-run with frothy
markets, but looks like a bit of luck on the timing for those puts.

------
samizdis
De-paywalled link: [http://archive.md/rLhYP](http://archive.md/rLhYP)

Edit to add publication date: Updated Nov. 22, 2019 2:07 pm ET

